# Replacement Name tags for Logan lathe



## Goldy1997 (Dec 2, 2014)

Does anybody on here know of where one could pick up some new replacement name tags and QCGB tags?


----------



## mjhenks (Dec 2, 2014)

What version QCGB do you have?  I made this a few months ago.

Original



Reproduction.  



Mounted.  



I made the artwork and etched bare aluminum with HCL + PerOxide.  (Fun stuff)  Then painted, sanded and rolled it.  Fun project.  Not hard to do once you get the artwork made

More info on link below starting at post #54.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...a-Logan-QCGB-Logan-9B-to-400-adaptation/page2

I know that Logan still sells one version of the QCGB plate.  Not this one though which is why i had to make it.

This same procedure can be used to make any of the logos.  It will even work for brass.  I tried it to make sure.  Just need the artwork.

Matthew


----------



## Goldy1997 (Dec 2, 2014)

That's the version I am looking for, the 24/48 model. Also looking for the Logan nameplate for the headstock as well. I have the 1201 QCGB for my 820 restoration


----------



## mjhenks (Dec 3, 2014)

PM sent

Matthew


----------



## dparry01 (Jan 8, 2020)

Wow Matthew. Great work. Which site did you find that Logan sells the qcgb badge? I looked around, but couldn't find one.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 13, 2020)

lathe.com is Logan's website.  They sell direct.  If you don't find the part on their website, just call them.


----------

